# Skyrim Argonians in DAZ?



## Midyin (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm hopping someone here can help me out. I use DAZ Studio to make 3D render comics, but I've always had a soft spot in my heart for female lizard folk ever sense "EverQuest" released the Ruins of Kunark expansion containing the playable Iksar(race of 7 foot tall lizard people), so it should be little to no shock that my main Character in Marrowwind, Oblivian and Skyrim...

So I very VERY deeply want to make one staring a Female Skyrim Argonian, but I have no clue how to get an Argonian Character model into DAZ, or morph/texture one of the existing models to look like an argonian..

A fella from LD5 told me to try here. Any help will be appreciated..


I tried to upload an image from my PC of that I was able to do using the Lizarians morph/textures, but this forum seems to hate my PC....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 24, 2013)

It's much better if you ask a forum related to directly related to 3D Modelling or whatever this DAZ thing is.

The fact that it involves anthropomorphic lizard people is totally irrelevant so there's no point in asking furaffinity. You're trying to port a model from Skyrim into DAZ. Ask about how to do that where you'd expect to get responses from those in that field.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 24, 2013)

You might want to try the forums on moding sites like The Nexus, there might be some people over there who could help you out.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 24, 2013)

Midyin said:


> I'm hopping someone here can help me out. I use DAZ Studio to make 3D render comics, but I've always had a soft spot in my heart for female lizard folk ever sense "EverQuest" released the Ruins of Kunark expansion containing the playable Iksar(race of 7 foot tall lizard people), so it should be little to no shock that my main Character in Marrowwind, Oblivian and Skyrim...
> 
> So I very VERY deeply want to make one staring a Female Skyrim Argonian, but I have no clue how to get an Argonian Character model into DAZ, or morph/texture one of the existing models to look like an argonian..
> 
> ...



Have you tried creatura serpenta for V4? The snake/naga tail is optional to use. Also at renderosity there are a couple more compatible skin patterns for this.
And if you have the creature morphs for V4/A4, you can change the head and body (size/height, muscles, etc) to several non human creatures.

As to posting an image in the DAZ forum-use photobucket. And there is a size limitation on image postings in the DAZ forums.
I don't remember what the max dimensions are but that should be in the FAQs.


----------



## Midyin (Mar 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's much better if you ask a forum related to directly related to 3D Modelling or whatever this DAZ thing is.
> 
> The fact that it involves anthropomorphic lizard people is totally irrelevant so there's no point in asking furaffinity. You're trying to port a model from Skyrim into DAZ. Ask about how to do that where you'd expect to get responses from those in that field.


I actually tried Daz Studios official forums first, with no luck, so I tried LD5, then was pointed this way.. lol




RadioactiveRedFox said:


> You might want to try the forums on moding sites like The Nexus, there might be some people over there who could help you out.


Nexus. I think I heard of them. they are a community on Video Game Modders?




whiteskunk said:


> Have you tried creatura serpenta for V4? The snake/naga tail is optional to use. Also at renderosity there are a couple more compatible skin patterns for this.
> And if you have the creature morphs for V4/A4, you can change the head and body (size/height, muscles, etc) to several non human creatures.
> 
> As to posting an image in the DAZ forum-use photobucket. And there is a size limitation on image postings in the DAZ forums.
> I don't remember what the max dimensions are but that should be in the FAQs.


I think I was directed toward Serpent once before. I didn't know that tail was optional though, so I didn't take a 2nd glance at it...


Thank you all for the help so far....


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 24, 2013)

Midyin said:


> Nexus. I think I heard of them. they are a community on Video Game Modders?



Yup, it handles Syrim mods and I've heard of people making there own models there so I would think that there would be some people there who could help you with getting and porting the argonian models.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 24, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Yup, it handles Syrim mods and I've heard of people making there own models there so I would think that there would be some people there who could help you with getting and porting the argonian models.





Nexus is THE place to go for Besthesda game mods.



I'm going to look up what "LD5" is so I can get an idea of what kinda place would point to a furry forum.

EDIT: Oh good gosh, a macro and paw fetish website.


----------



## Midyin (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I tried Nexus. They want me to pay them just for the privilege of posting on their forums... 

I don't even own Skyrim on the PC(I play on X-Box360), so buying a membership there just to ask one question would be a waste of money..


any other suggestions?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 26, 2013)

The Gamebryo engine uses nif for their models and such, which as far as I know, DAZ Studio does not have the capability to import or open (I believe it uses the same file format as Poser). Blender seems to be able to handle them just fine, and there's plenty of tutorials for that. But if you really want to use them in DAZ, you'd be pretty limited. At best, you could probably export it to an .obj and go from there, but you'd probably need to redo the rigging and whatnot, and possibly most of the texture attributes too. Also bear in mind that if you're using game assets, using them for anything beyond personal use would be illegal. So no commissions or whatever.

Also:


Midyin said:


> Well, I tried Nexus. They want me to pay them just for the privilege of posting on their forums...





			
				Nexus forums said:
			
		

> Select any packages you would like to purchase. You will be directed to the payment screen once your account has been created and you have logged in.
> *You do not have to purchase a package to complete registration*.



Unless it's complaining further in; I've not made an account myself. I've no idea what this premium member stuff is. Just for downloading large files from faster servers IIRC.


----------



## KempSparky (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello! I realize this is a little late to be helpful, but here's a link to an argonian-esque character for Poser/DAZ Studio. There's one for the Victoria 4, Michael 4, and the Kids 4 figures.

http://philosophersegg.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_4&products_id=67


----------

